# Three in Two



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We hiked into a different section of the river swamp. Changed up to shooting .45 cal lead. Nester Buster finished the first one for the morning, and I followed up with the other. Have to say, a fair country weekend. Good will to all!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Right on!

Pretty soon you will be able to have some squirrel stew for sure, havent had a squirrel in years. 
I know a guy who hunts a lot with that .457 cal lead balls its his favorite shot and he too takes a lot of squirrels but he uses a milbro and square rubber, he says he prefers 45 cal lead to the 44 cal as he finds for his set-up there's a lot more smack to the .457.

Look forward to your hunting posts









Nico


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been taking the .45cal sabot after I cast them, then, putting them on the anvil and lightly hitting them with a hammer and making them smaller in their size, but not smaller in weight. So we are experimenting on smaller projectile without lighter weight. T and E stage right now.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Good shooting Frogman and Nester Buster.When your picture first comes on my screen I see the tops of the 3 trees by the monument.In the top of the tree on the right,it is probably bark,but it sure looks like a squirrel.Does anyone else see what I'm seeing?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Another good bit of work by you Frogman. Excellent work by you and your compadre. I also really like those board cuts you are using; the wood is beautiful. I also like your dogs a lot and I know they are happy going out with you and living great dogs' lives.

Love to see your hunting successes!


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Well done... Most of us only dream of days like this.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I have as much fun watching the dogs work as I do shooting the sling at wild animals. It's a toss up?


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

I totally agree with you frogman, dogs are mans best friend.


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

great photo. I love the dogs and how do you like your mr squirrel call. I have killed many squirrels, crows and 1 coyote with my mr squirrel call.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I keep it with me and sometimes I will give it a try. I call in game ocasionally. I am not good at sitting still. But I will do it when necessary...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting guys. I use a bark call just to stop a speedster that hasn't seen me yet. Works most of the time.
Philly


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I didn't ever think about using pit bulls for hunting, maybe i will have to get a couple now for hunting with.My old staffordshire bull terrier Angel, is to old and lazy for hunting now.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Pittbulls make average huntings dogs; However,, they are among the best at catching on sight. They will go to the underground into holes or even climb trees where the right footing avails itself. I find that they can do anything that you train them to do. At catching small game I have found no equal. The only dog that I have ever seen that can catch and kill a badger. It take a good one about 25 minutes to finish a badger.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Another great day out for Frogman and his trusty dogs, bands, squirrel call, and partner Nestbuster. My hat goes off to the both of you for talking the talk and walking the walk, you are living the dream down there.

I see Nestbuster has both the heavy tubes, and your double lighter tubes, he's ready for anything!









Also, does that squirrel call really work well, I'm looking into picking one up but its hard to decide with the huge assortment, but if works for you then that should help me decide...I'm looking to use it to both give away squirrels in the area, and call them in closer to me and sometimes my yard for better shots. Just wondering, any input would be nice.

This is just the beginning of your season, and you're off and running to a good start! I can't wait to hear and see more from you as the days pass.....Happy Hunting

Take Care - John


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great stuff Madison... wish i lived closer to Fl.. i would love to do some swamp hunting...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

philly said:


> Nice shooting guys. I use a bark call just to stop a speedster that hasn't seen me yet. Works most of the time.
> Philly


Hey Philly, nice harvest and pic!!!! I recognize one of those catties!!!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

frogman said:


> We hiked into a different section of the river swamp. Changed up to shooting .45 cal lead. Nester Buster finished the first one for the morning, and I followed up with the other. Have to say, a fair country weekend. Good will to all!


Great pic Madison!!!! Looks like you guys had a good day!!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Nice shooting guys. I use a bark call just to stop a speedster that hasn't seen me yet. Works most of the time.
> Philly


Hey Philly, nice harvest and pic!!!! I recognize one of those catties!!!!!









Hey Perry, A+ puts meat on the barbicue.
Philly
[/quote]


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Way to go, Frogman and NB. I enjoy reading about your hunts and seeing the pics. Keep on slinging and posting.

happy trails


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I didn't ever think about using pit bulls for hunting, maybe i will have to get a couple now for hunting with.My old staffordshire bull terrier Angel, is to old and lazy for hunting now.


Pitbulls are banned in england, but there is still some lurchers with pitbull in them, one of mine has just a touch in them, if you want something for rabbits get a bedlingtonxwhippet, bunny bashers, 
Frogman i love that photo, and what cracking dogs, its a shame they are banned in britain due to a few silly owners, the wife used to work hers what she had 25 year ago, cracking dogs, jeff


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Jeff! The dogs are what make a fun slingshot hunt extra special!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I didn't ever think about using pit bulls for hunting, maybe i will have to get a couple now for hunting with.My old staffordshire bull terrier Angel, is to old and lazy for hunting now.


Pitbulls are banned in england, but there is still some lurchers with pitbull in them, one of mine has just a touch in them, if you want something for rabbits get a bedlingtonxwhippet, bunny bashers, 
Frogman i love that photo, and what cracking dogs, its a shame they are banned in britain due to a few silly owners, the wife used to work hers what she had 25 year ago, cracking dogs, jeff
[/quote]

Jeff i have never owned a american pit bull only a cross, i was thinking about getting a couple in the philippines. I love frogman's posts and the great photos he takes.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I didn't ever think about using pit bulls for hunting, maybe i will have to get a couple now for hunting with.My old staffordshire bull terrier Angel, is to old and lazy for hunting now.


Pitbulls are banned in england, but there is still some lurchers with pitbull in them, one of mine has just a touch in them, if you want something for rabbits get a bedlingtonxwhippet, bunny bashers, 
Frogman i love that photo, and what cracking dogs, its a shame they are banned in britain due to a few silly owners, the wife used to work hers what she had 25 year ago, cracking dogs, jeff
[/quote]

Jeff i have never owned a american pit bull only a cross, i was thinking about getting a couple in the philippines. I love frogman's posts and the great photos he takes.
[/quote]

i used to work a english bull a few year ago, he was too slow to catch anything but was a good bushing dog, your right great photos, jeff


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

great shooting guys!head shots?


----------

